# Momma Bella



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok so we're still not sure she is the vet says she either is or it's a false pregnancy. The last time she went in 2 weeks ago she weighed 5.1 pounds today she weighed 5.8 :shock: The vet has convinced me that all will be fine & that we should go through with this. We're to go back in 2 weeks to get xrays and then she'd probably be due 2 weeks later. If we have to have a csection there's an emergency clinic close by if it happens at night & if the puppy or puppies are huge we will schedule 1.

Please think good thoughts for us I'm a nervous wreck I started balling at the vet she knows how concerned I am. Also I know the risks I don't need to hear them if I do I will have to take a break from the board because I cannot make myself crazy thinking of the worst scenario & I don't need any help in that regard  Poco is scheduled for his neuter on Monday morning he would have gone in Friday but our vet won't be in & I want her to do it.Fender gained 1 ounce in 3 weeks  He now weighs 2.1 pounds the only thing I can think of is he was wearing a little tshirt last visit :lol: so maybe he really weighed less then


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*hugs* and fingers crossed for you and Bella I truly hope all goes well  Sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Sarah


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Awww!! I hope she is!! :love5: A baby Poco!!!   :love5: 

I know she is in good hands with you. I will say a prayer for you guys! Keep us updated. Any new pics?


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Sending blessings, prayers and good thoughts to you and your entire family.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Katie & Toby


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Like they said, she's in great hands Alisha  Either way she'll be just fine! 

Is Fender ever going to grow? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Maybe Fen will have a huge growth spurt in a few months and grow a couple of pounds :lol: I bet his shirt did make a difference lol what a little peanut!


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

If she insn't overly fat she should do fine, that is a good weight.
The is a very good breeding book out there called the Book of the bitch.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Bitch-Co...7182264?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1184812365&sr=8-1


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Good thoughts are with you, Bella, and your entire chi family. All will be okay and everything will turn out well. My Bella sends her hugs and puppy kisses. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Kari  Tailwagging she weighed 5 lbs 3 weeks ago so she's never been fat I've often called her anorexic because I never see her eat :lol:

:lol: When they weighed Fen last time I was suprised he had gained 1 lb the vet said maybe it's the tshirt jokingly I'm beggining to wonder though :lol: how does he only gain 1oz in 3 weeks ? The poor baby is hurting bad from his shots he's been crying all evening


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aww poor guy. He should be feeling better tomorrow. I got a shot recently and I whined about it all night too :lol: Feel better Fen!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella's Mom said:


> Good thoughts are with you, Bella, and your entire chi family. All will be okay and everything will turn out well. My Bella sends her hugs and puppy kisses.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


Thank you


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Thanks Kari  Tailwagging she weighed 5 lbs 3 weeks ago so she's never been fat I've often called her anorexic because I never see her eat :lol:
> 
> :lol: When they weighed Fen last time I was suprised he had gained 1 lb the vet said maybe it's the tshirt jokingly I'm beggining to wonder though :lol: how does he only gain 1oz in 3 weeks ? The poor baby is hurting bad from his shots he's been crying all evening


Poor boy.
by the looks of them you should have some very cute pups.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie :lol: The vet decided against giving him his rabies shot yet Thank goodness.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Tailwagging I think they will be just hope there's not many since we'll be keeping them all :lol:


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

LOL I know the feeling!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Aw, good luck to you, Alisha, and to Bella.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Prince, Jack and Chico send lots of doggy kisses <smooch>


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Good thoughts for you and Bella


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

Also it was a very good thing that you got her weight before she got too big!
be sure to tell the vet this if you have to have a C so they can give the right dose of anesthesia (sp?) otherwise they may give the amount of her weight at time of the C and give too much which will affect the pups.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww!! Mia's gonna be a momma! :love5: So is Poco the daddy then? I'm sure she'll do just fine. How exciting! 

Poor Fen with his shots.  Stewie always gets super crabby when he gets shots. He doesn't want anyone touching him or coming near him for a couple of days!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank everyone She's a little nervous today the thunderstroms always scare her to death  Fen is ok 1 minute then he just starts shakin & crying  Right now he's sleeping.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Alisha don't worry. I know that this pregnency was accidental and you wouldn't want it to happen, but everything will be fine. Many dogs have csection and they are fine.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Kat  The odd thing is I never saw them hook up :lol: I don't work so I'm here all the time. Also we've had her since Poco was 9 months old & she never let him I just thought she was safe. I should've done his neuter sooner my fault if anything happens it will be on me I know that. The pups aren't unwanted & we'll take care of them.


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

From what I see from the pics Poco has an OUTSTANDING head. Have you ever thought about showing? 
Maybe one of the pups?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco is very bowlegged & he has the tiniest teeth in the front :lol: He's my little unperfect perfect man


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm sure you want the pups! Who wouldn't?! 
They will be gorgeous! Congrats by the way! lol 
When I took Jinxy to the vet (lactation prob) she asked me if there were any male dogs in my house etc. My friend has a fox terrier, a handsome guy. lol (Jinxy loves him , but they are always supervised.) Anyway, the vet wanted to check her just to be safe. We had a little chat first, I think she wanted to prepare me for both possibilities. She told me that chihuahua females must always be bred with a smaller male ( i knew that lol), but in case they were bred with a bigger male ( small breed) a csection is recommented and there was no need to panic.


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Poco is very bowlegged & he has the tiniest teeth in the front :lol: He's my little unperfect perfect man


Was his front always off? did you see him when he was 8 weeks old? sometimes the front will go off if the two leg bones don't mach up when the growth plates harden. It may not pass on.
does mom-to-be have good legs?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Momma has great legs  She's just got that dear head it's ok with me I still think she's gorgeous. It's his back legs that are bowed & I really don't remember that far back he'll be six in Oct :lol:


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

Alisha said:


> Momma has great legs  She's just got that dear head it's ok with me I still think she's gorgeous. It's his back legs that are bowed & I really don't remember that far back he'll be six in Oct :lol:


LOL ok. they still could come out show Q.
good luck to you all =)


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow congrats alisha and bella :cheer: i hope it all goes smoothly 

you are keeping them all...you are so lucky


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Chance,Georgie and me wish you and Bella good wishes and you both will be in our prayers. Georgie also is my beautiful coward and does not like his jabs or loud noises. bless them. Ria


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

good luck alisha, ive been there and i know how you feel... i worried so bad about princess..

i hope fender feels better, when daisy got her last set of shots, she had a bad reaction and her ears and muzzle puffed up really bad and now one of her ears wont stand up anymore....but i think its really cute, it gives her character


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank Bri  Daisy is cute no matter what.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How is Mama Bella feeling today? Any bigger?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie she doesn't seem bigger today. She's very unhappy the weather is really bad & it scares her bad


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Awww poor Bella! Daisy is scared of thunder too but she just gets really quiet and stays in one place and won't lie down to relax. I hope the weather clears up soon for you guys! Lots of kisses for Bella :love2:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Katie


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Awww puppies. Congratulations, and don't worry she will be fine. I am so curious to see if they will look like Poco he is such a handsome boy and Bella looks so sweet in your signature.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Ladybelle


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How exciting Alisha! Bu's mom is 5 lbs. and she did really well. Bu is a hefty 8.8 lbs now... I don't know what he weighed when he was born, but the point is that all was well with Maggie and her sweet son and will be with your Ella too!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Lin


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Aww.
That's so exciting!
I'm sure Bella will do wonderfully and that the pups will be beautiful!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Alisha....congratulations to you, Bella, and Poco! How exciting! Puppies!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks MissMolly & Pookypeds


----------

